# How long does it take to fill medium brood box??



## sherrymarie20 (May 23, 2017)

My question is, When I first get my bees, how long will it take for them to fill up 80% of a medium brood box?

I am a newbee and I will be picking up my bees and installing them on June 24th this summer (this can't be changed). I will be using all medium boxes. Unfortunately, I will be leaving for a trip on June 26th and will be gone for 10 days. My concern is that they will fill up the first box quickly and will be too crowded by the time I get back on July 5th. Should I start off with two medium boxes when I install the nuc? I really don't want to put my bees in the hands of someone else, but will I need to rely on someone else to add a box before I get back? Also, will the sugar water need to be refilled within this time frame? I live in St. Charles, MO where it can get pretty hot and humid.

Thanks for answering my questions...I've been pondering this for awhile and forgot to ask it at the my bee meeting


----------



## JMHoney (Jan 7, 2017)

I think you will be ok. 10 days should be fine. Just make sure to check them when you get back. But I don't think 2 mediums would hurt tho.
I probably would put some pollen sub, and some syrup on them when you install them. 
Do you know if the nuc is deep framed?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree with JMHoney - you should be ok. However, putting a second box on before you leave won't hurt. I definitely would if you are using 8 frame equipment.

As for the sugar water, that depends on the means and quantity you are providing.


----------



## sherrymarie20 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the responses!

I will be receiving a medium nuc, and I haven't quite picked out a feeder yet but I think I'm going to use some sort of top feeder. So I should put two medium boxes on right away when I install the bees?


----------



## dbax (May 22, 2017)

sherrymarie20 said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> I will be receiving a medium nuc, and I haven't quite picked out a feeder yet but I think I'm going to use some sort of top feeder. So I should put two medium boxes on right away when I install the bees?


If you are receiving a medium nuc rather than a package, the frames in the nuc should already be drawn out and you will just place them in your hive. If you are running 10 frame equipment, that leaves 5 frames to draw out, with 8 frame equipment, that's only 3 frames to draw. I would absolutely add a second box if you are using medium frames.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

I have seen bees fill a 10 frame medium with brood as fast as in two weeks. But a lot depends on the number of existing bees and available food resources (nectar and pollen). I think you would be fine with 1 box. But if you choose to put the second medium then place empty medium at the bottom. If you want them to not fill up so fast then you can choose to skip the feeder until you come back. Best option is to talk with a local beekeeper to find out what is "normal" in your area. My observation is only valid for my area!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have seen a strong hive plug a deep super in a week. They need twice as much, at least, storage space for nectar than honey. Lots of room is your best bet.


----------



## LittleTreeGuy (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm using all 8 frame mediums and this is my first year as well. Chances are, the queen is going to be ready and looking for a place to lay, and that time of year, they should have plenty of resources around, especially if you offer some feed for the first week or two. I'd Suggest installing your Nuc and then adding a second box full of frames, and then your feeder on top of that. I know swarms are a little different, but I had two swarms that each drew out about 4-5 full frames in a week's time. I think you'd be better off giving them a little extra room while you're gone. once you get back, you may have to move them around a little to get them filled out fully and more consistently.


----------



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm in the camp of using 2 mediums. I've seen nucs build queen cells soon after being hived or even in the nuc. (nice nucs). They can be short on room for the queen to lay and want to supercede her. A nuc can build up very fast and fill a medium shortly. the added medium also gives them room to start building foundation . More plusses than negatives. JMO.


----------

